# Base Gai vs. Asuma



## trance (Jul 14, 2013)

Location: Deidara vs. Sasuke

Intel: Manga

Distance: 20m

Restrictions: Gates.

Scenarios-

S1: IC.

S2: Bloodlusted.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jul 14, 2013)

Asuma's much better rounded, but I think Gai is superior enough in skill to the point where he could be troublesome just with nunchucks. Still, I don't really see that trumping Asuma, who is himself a higly renowned Jōnin, with Hien boosting his close-range might. In both scenarios, I see Asuma cutting Gai down with a decent amount of difficulty due to Gai's agility and finesse.​


----------



## tanman (Jul 14, 2013)

Asuma benefits greatly from a lack of knowledge. With knowledge, I can't see Gai succumbing to his Hien.


----------



## Bonly (Jul 14, 2013)

Gai should win more times then not once he pulls this out.


----------



## tanman (Jul 14, 2013)

Bonly said:


> Gai should win more times then not once he pulls this out.



Read before you write.
Or are you saying he can do that shit in base?
I can see where you're getting that from and if that's awesome if it's true.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jul 14, 2013)

tanman said:


> Read before you write.
> Or are you saying he can do that shit in base?



I think he's arguing Base Gai can use that, since he didn't appear to be in Gates when we saw him afterward.​


tanman said:


> Asuma benefits greatly from a lack of knowledge. With knowledge, I can't see Gai succumbing to his Hien.



What's the alternative? That Gai beats down Asuma (using Hien) with nunchucks? I'd say that's even more of a stretch.​


----------



## tanman (Jul 14, 2013)

And he wasn't in gates a couple pages before either. Interesting.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jul 14, 2013)

Yeah, but I don't think it follows that Gai can move fast enough to generate an inferno from friction without opening Gates.​


----------



## tanman (Jul 14, 2013)

It's certainly possible that Gai quickly opened and closed them. That's the story I'm going with at least.





Strategoob said:


> What's the alternative? That Gai beats down Asuma (using Hien) with nunchucks? I'd say that's even more of a stretch.​



That's a fair point. I just don't see Gai getting tagged. I suppose I'm implying a stalemate.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 14, 2013)

What Asuma lacks in speed and strength, he compensates for with skill and finesse. Gai is the overall more powerful shinobi, and can cope better against more opponents because of his higher raw stats... but in a raw cqc confrontation like this, Asuma can be every bit as dangerous as Gai.

I think Asuma's biggest advantage here is his opponent's lack of knowledge... while Gai is a relatively simple brawler, Asuma's weapons are largely concealed and the only way to realize their true reach is to get hit by them. By that point, depending on how seriously Asuma takes the fight, it might be too late. On top of that, Asuma has a safety net in his ranged jutsu. If he is overwhelmed by Gai's taijutsu, a quick step back followed by his fuuton and/or katon jutsu should buy him time to steady himself and prepare to engage Gai again.

Gai has no such luxuries, and that's why I worry that his brute force alone won't save him here. He can give Asuma one hell of a fight... probably even the fight of his life, but he lacks the killing power of Asuma's hien and doesn't even know it.

I give it to Asuma more often than not, but this is going to take his all. One misstep or miscalculation and Gai could very well start breaking his bones.


----------



## LostSelf (Jul 14, 2013)

Shouldn't Gai have knowledge of Hien with Manga intel? This would make things a bit more interesting... Gai showed some pretty good speed, reaction and finese feats in his battle against Obito that i could see working if he's attempting to dodge Hien at all cost.

There's the fact that Obito couldn't lay a hand on him due to his nunchucks coming from all sides, fast enough to prevent a quick warping from Obito's hand, who is faster than a strike coming from Asuma and his linear slashes [1]. Kisame reacted fine to that, and lack of knowledge was what cut him.

And Obito's warping and attacks should be faster, if he was confident in laying a hand on Minato [2]. Gai speed and reflexes are more than enough to force a CqC skirmish, as fast as he traversed not only a longer distance than Naruto, but he did it after him [3] and got there before Obito could even touch Naruto, who was a goner right there [4], [5].

That said, if Gai has knowledge on Hien, he has the tools to win this, and Asuma not having as good reflexes feats and Obito's sharingan precog, it is unlikely that he can keep up with Gai in an armed CqC exchange and his Hien, despite Gai not being able to see it, he can predict it, and counter attack faster with his Soushuga from another angle.

So i lean more towards Gai here. If he doesn't have knowledge it's a diferent thing, but i still think he has his shot, however Asuma would have the edge.


----------



## Bonly (Jul 14, 2013)

tanman said:


> Read before you write.
> *Or are you saying he can do that shit in base?*
> I can see where you're getting that from and if that's awesome if it's true.



I thought it's pretty clear that I think he can do that in base, I guess not.


----------



## Jad (Jul 14, 2013)

LostSelf said:


> Shouldn't Gai have knowledge of Hien with Manga intel? This would make things a bit more interesting... Gai showed some pretty good speed, reaction and finese feats in his battle against Obito that i could see working if he's attempting to dodge Hien at all cost.
> 
> There's the fact that Obito couldn't lay a hand on him due to his nunchucks coming from all sides, fast enough to prevent a quick warping from Obito's hand, who is faster than a strike coming from Asuma and his linear slashes [1]. Kisame reacted fine to that, and lack of knowledge was what cut him.
> 
> ...



Also if you think about it, Gai would have been fighting Obito at that time without looking into his eyes, considering that's how he stated he fights against Uchiha's. Although he did look up at Tobi's face to see who was under the mask. But that may have been a guilty pleasure of curiosity. Also, Kakashi and co were right next to him so even if he got tagged by genjutsu (and who knows if he can be even hit that far with Sharingan, considering I've never seen it happen - remember Danzou had to get closer to Tobi), the team would have snapped him out of it. And yes, he couldn't have that thought in his head during his Taijutsu exchange because had he been hit by a genjutsu for a second without any co near him, he would have been warped by Obito. Which adds even more depth and flavour to Gai's skill as a Taijusu user.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Jul 14, 2013)

Considering Gai is faster and more reflexive, I'm inclined to give him the victory.

One hit from the Soushuuga is gonna wreck Asuma, and I don't think he is capable of landing a hit with Hien...


----------



## Mithos (Jul 14, 2013)

I think Asuma's  Hien is going to be trouble for Gai. Both are very skilled CQC combatants. Gai is faster, but I wouldn't put Base Gai's speed on a level where Asuma couldn't comfortably deal with it; in fact Gai's speed advantage is partly or wholely negated by Asuma's advantage through Hien's deceiving range and killing power. Asuma also has some mid-range ninjutsu, which can be used to keep some pressure off if he's feeling overwhelmed. 

Gai's nunchucks are dangerous, but I think Hien trumps them because Asuma's knives can slice them apart.

It will be a hard fight, but I see Asuma coming out on top with high difficulty.  I see Base Gai as stronger than Asuma, but Asuma has the advantage through skill-set here.


----------



## Jad (Jul 14, 2013)

King Itachi said:


> Considering Gai is faster and more reflexive, I'm inclined to give him the victory.
> 
> One hit from the Soushuuga is gonna wreck Asuma, and I don't think he is capable of landing a hit with Hien...



Yeah that was going to be my next point. Gai at match start has the longer ranged weapon, Asuma's weapon is only localized around his fist and a bit more with the blade then chakara. He hadn't used his 1-meter chakara blade against Hidan at match start. Although, no knowledge Gai, and Asuma starting with 1-meter Chakara blade (which I believe is invisible) would be a different story. Which means that if they get into a Taijutsu exchange, eventually the first hit would go to Gai because of his phenomenal feats against Obito of not being touched. Which he would have been doing without looking into his eyes, which adds more depth and flavour to his Taijutsu skill. *One hit* from Gai's nunchucks would offset the balance of Asuma, rattle his brains so hard that whether death occurs or not he would end the match by following it up very easily with a combo.

I think some of Gai's reactions and reflexes are overlooked, I would like to show you some of them. On top of his fights in Taijtusu, these ones stand out I guess:

Here Gai was able to react from an attack from behind by Obito [1]
Gai was able to notice a twitch under-water from Kisame's finger, so he is quite perceptive - reacting to it quickly [2]
Gai was able to move in-between the mid-Kamui-warp of his Nunchuk's [3]
Gai moved his body to an angle before Naruto got to him at the EXACT and right time. Notice how Gai's hair is moving one way suggesting movement, and Naruto's hand slaps Gai's shoulder and a 'SFX-impact' appears on it. And Naruto is NO slouch in speed and has no reason to not go fast in this situation against Obito [4][5]
Also notice how here KCM Naruto couldn't react to Obito [6] the same way he reacted to Itachi's strikes [7] (second panel). Notice the head, he'd of been warped by Obito. Whereas in Gai's taijutsu exchange he could react to Obito.


----------



## Rosencrantz (Jul 16, 2013)

Asuma more often then not but it is not a stomp either way. Base Gai is faster and more skilled. However, Asuma is not far behind and makes up for it with an unblockable weapon. 2 in fact. Because Gai is forced to dodge every blow and can not block, it lowers his level of skill and makes counterattacking more difficult. As I have said in Tsunade threads, not being able to block the hits of someone is a huge handicap. Counterattacking is far more difficult and dodging forever is very hard in a battle in which it will take multiple hits to put Asuma down. Asuma can even adjust the length of the blade to make it more difficult for Gai to dodge. His nunchuks also potentially get sliced through as well. And he can use mid-long range fuutons/katons. However, Gai's exclusive taijutsu style as well as higher stamina means he can fight longer than Asuma can.

A good fight but I see Asuma taking it a bit more than Gai. Both can win this battle, but as I said above, Asuma's chances appear higher.


----------

